# How much space to leave for tractor and equipment?



## Maxpower

Putting in new fence for a pasture. There's a path along the side that I use to get to the hay field in the back. How much space should I leave for that path and how wide of a gate opening should I put in for the pasture. In case I want to reseed or bale the pasture some time. Is 16' enough?


----------



## r82230

Maxpower said:


> Is 16' enough?


Minimum, for gate openings, IMHO.

Larry


----------



## MrLuggs

You'll want 16' minimum, as larry said. Depends on the width of your equipment and if you can hit it straight or have to make a 90 degree turn to get in (and then how much swing room do you have etc.

Reminds me of a funny story, one of the fields we were renting got sold, we kept cropping rights, but the new owner wanted to fence off some for food plots, and asked how much room we'd need to get through. Of course, we say 16', and he replies, "are 2 8' gates ok?", "sure, easier to open than a 16." So at the start of the next season, we go into the field and find that he's put 2x 8' gates in..... with about 100' of fence between the two gates.


----------



## CowboyRam

I depends on the width of equipment; we are making all of our gates at least 20'. We have one gate that is somewhere near 18' and is a pain to get the our swather with a 16 header thru that gate. It is real difficult to see where the edge of the header is.


----------



## TJ Hendren

Do yourself a favor and put in 20' gates. You'll thank yourself later.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

I agree 18 ain’t big enough two twelve’s overlap a foot is better open one for a pickup or both for equipment.


----------



## IH 1586

I agree with the 20'. Less likely to regret it in the future should something change.


----------



## swmnhay

2-16' gates for 32' opening with a 20' wide path


----------



## Hayjosh

All my gates are 16'. The largest equipment that moves through them is a 14' self-propelled discbine. It's a close fit, but a 16' gate is more like a 17' opening. Anything smaller just sucks to move equipment through. I've already had to resize several gates.

//crap, didn't see how old this thread was.


----------

